# Squash TOO big??????



## HesterDaddy (May 21, 2004)

I just came in from my garden with a basket that has yellow summer squash and zucchini in it. My plants are HUGE, this year... waist high and I've always heard that both these types of squash should be picked before they get too big, full of seeds and tough. Well almost as if they were radioactive I had two of my zucchini and two of my yellow squash blow-up more than 3 inches straight across in diameter and about 8 inches long. I was confused because they still seemed so green... pale, almost whitish yellow on the squash and light, light green on the Z's. But that large made me worry they were too big. So... I brought them in and cut into them... they were almost solid flesh, no seeds or very small traces. I know large fruit like this can really zap your plant, but I'm wondering if I could have.. should have let them grow a little longer and get a little more mature. What do you think?


----------



## ginsengsally (Apr 21, 2006)

Bleck, definitely shouldn't let them grow longer. The smaller the better in my opinion. No longer than 4" long


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I prefer smaller zucchini too. More tender and you don't have to peel.


----------



## Acts2:38girl (May 19, 2006)

HesterDaddy said:


> I just came in from my garden with a basket that has yellow summer squash and zucchini in it. My plants are HUGE, this year...


Oh my goodness, here in CT we are STILL having 65 degree days!! DH keeps on bugging me to move south, but I'm not so sure!


----------



## JAS (Oct 15, 2003)

I consider zucchini one of God's great gifts to mankind (we will never go hungrey with it). 

Pick the small fruit for frying and stir fry; pick the medium fruits for baking, grilling (zucchini boats) and stuffing; pick the large fruits for making breads and cakes, and pick the XXL fruit for chicken and goat feed. I would consider yours at 8 inches long to be a medium fruit. Try cutting it in half and putting some butter and garlic salt on it and grilling, yummy.


----------



## HesterDaddy (May 21, 2004)

Thanks to all of you for your comments and smiles! I actually grilled some last night after posting... delicious! Thanks for the great information!


----------

